# Garmin gps



## Steven martin (20 Apr 2014)

Looking for a garmin gps for the bike, anyone have one for sale?


----------



## vickster (20 Apr 2014)

Which one do you want, there are lots of models . And what's your budget


----------



## Kies (20 Apr 2014)

I did have a 200 but it got snapped up smartish. Look on Ebay or Halfords as they usually do Easter specials


----------



## Big A (20 Apr 2014)

Hi, I've got a 705 for sale. with maps. £150 delivered. I have a thread here. I was going to keep it but have an 810 now so its not getting much use 

It includes everything in the photo minus the HR monitor

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/garmin-705-with-hr-and-maps.141095/#post-2720523

thanks


----------



## Steven martin (20 Apr 2014)

Hi big a, sorry too much... The wife would kill me 

Was looking for a 200 as I can sneak through without her seeing

S


----------



## Steven martin (20 Apr 2014)

Kies said:


> I did have a 200 but it got snapped up smartish. Look on Ebay or Halfords as they usually do Easter specials


Doh! Would have been perfect....


----------



## vickster (20 Apr 2014)

http://www.handtec.co.uk/garmin-edge-200.html?gclid=CKzK1LqA8L0CFSjpwgodo4gAGQ

Cheapest new for sale in uk. If a British cycling member, halfords would be about the same with the discount


----------



## Steven martin (20 Apr 2014)

Yup found that one, I'm being cheap and trying to get cheaper (I'm turning into my dad - please shoot me)

Thanks

S


----------

